# Unsure about discussing unusual intoxication fetish with wife



## Bobbuilds5667 (Sep 2, 2020)

Does anyone else get turned on when your partner is drunk?

Here’s some context. My wife went out for a friend’s bachelorette party last night, and as the hours progressed her texts became increasingly misspelled and incoherent. She called me at midnight to say she’d soon be home and was all emotional as she hiccuped “I love you” into the phone. She snapped me videos of her and her friends taking shots, and I could see her eyes were glassy and she was sporting a very crooked smile. She was filthy stinking drunk, which is a rarity for her.

When she eventually stumbled through the door at 2:30 am, she tried to hide how noticeably trashed she was, but she reeked of booze and was slurring her way through her explanation of the party, often repeating herself and dropping her phone when showing me pictures of the festivities.

Eventually, she starts getting handsy and trying to messily make out with me with her booze breath. Shockingly, her drunken state was such an unexpected turn on, and we ended up having very sloppy, but great, sex.

Is anyone else into this kind of thing? I don’t know, but I find that there’s something naughty and sexy about a girl who lets loose and gets a bit lit every now and then. I wish my wife would imbibe more often. We’ve established that we consent to sex when drunk, but I’m not sure if I should ask her if she would open to throwing some drinks back soon and fooling around. Seems like a weird ask.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

How did she get home?


----------



## Bobbuilds5667 (Sep 2, 2020)

Blondilocks said:


> How did she get home?


The group had a DD.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Does she even remember the great sex you had? Was it worth the inevitable hangover and perhaps vomiting?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah, it sounds weird. And different than just getting drunk together.

Where do you live that bars are open and there's no social distancing?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

bobert said:


> Was it worth the inevitable hangover and perhaps vomiting?


Some of us never have hangovers, even after drinking enormous amounts of alcohol.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Personal said:


> Some of us never have hangovers, even after drinking enormous amounts of alcohol.


Yeah that's true. My wife rarely drinks but when she does, no hangovers. I'm not so lucky.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Do you really think it's a good idea to encourage your wife to get drunk? Before you know it, you'll be starting a thread whining about being married to a drunk. That doesn't even cover the health problems.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

drunk sex in my house often is much less inhibited, but rarely good. Often does not include orgasms due to being "numb" from the alcohol.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Are you sure it's that she was drunk is the turn on, or that she basically pounced on you is the turn on?


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Bobbuilds5667 said:


> Does anyone else get turned on when your partner is drunk?
> 
> Here’s some context. My wife went out for a friend’s bachelorette party last night, and as the hours progressed her texts became increasingly misspelled and incoherent. She called me at midnight to say she’d soon be home and was all emotional as she hiccuped “I love you” into the phone. She snapped me videos of her and her friends taking shots, and I could see her eyes were glassy and she was sporting a very crooked smile. She was filthy stinking drunk, which is a rarity for her.
> 
> ...


I'm going to echo @Atholk in asking if it was really the drunkeness that was the factor? I'm willing to bet that her uninhibited state was more the turn on that being drunk in and of itself. That is something you should experiment with. Is there any other way besides drugs (in which I am including alcohol) to reach that state for her? Or, alternately, does she need to get that far off her rocker before she becomes uninhibited?

But in and of itself, keeping health concerns in mind, there is nothing wrong with this on a general level. I know one of the best sex sessions I had was when my wife and I were "high" off of con energy. What can I say? The 10 Forward Party was awesome that night.


----------



## Electric Prune (Aug 11, 2020)

My opinion: novelty is exciting. You’d get sick of it soon enough!


----------



## Annoyed_Hubby (Aug 30, 2020)

A little tipsy is good but what you described sounds sort of gross- sorry man.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

tequila DOES make the panties fall off.

go for it! She seems to have some inhibitions that go away when drunk. So long as she can do it in moderation....why not get her soussed every friday night?


----------



## Ella-Bee (Apr 18, 2020)

This just sounds like my early morning sex. Half asleep, can't see straight, zero spacial awareness...!


----------

